# 2 Router per WLAN in einem Netzwerk betreiben



## WilliamSpiderWeb (17. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal vorweg: Es gab etliche ähnliche Beiträge, die mir allerdings in meinem konkreten Fall nicht helfen konnten.

Aufgabe:
Ich besitze zwei Router. Da die Wohnung recht groß ist, möchte ich den ersten Router (Router1) in seiner kompletten Funktionalität beibehalten und den zweiten Router (Router2) lediglich als Access Point verwenden. Beide Router sollen per WLAN verbunden sein (damit ich mir das Kabel-Verlegen sparen kann).

Router1: Netgear WGR 614 v7
Router2: AVM Fritz.Box 3170

gewünschte Funktion Router1:
- Internetzugang
- WLAN

gewünschte Funktion Router2:
- das selbe WLAN, wie bei Router1
- auf angeschlossene USB-Geräte (Drucker, Festplatte) sollen über das gesamte Netzwerk zugegriffen werden

bisheriger Lösungsansatz:
die bisher besten Infos habe ich von http://www.nwlab.net/art/router-als-access-point/
Habe bisher bei Router2 die DHCP-Funktion abgeschaltet. IP-Adresse auf 192.178.1.2 gesetzt, und bei Router1 die IP-Adresse auf 192.168.1.1 gesetzt und die Adressenvergabe erst bei 192.168.1.3 beginnen lassen.
Auf der benannten Seite wird allerdings nur beschrieben, wie die Router per LAN verbunden werden, bei mir soll es WLAN sein.

Danke für hilfreiche Antworten.
Gruß, WSW


----------



## WilliamSpiderWeb (17. Februar 2010)

Weitere Einstellungen, die ich vorgenommen habe:
- verschlüsselung bei Router1 ausgeschaltet
- SSID beider Router gleich benannt
- Kanal beider Router auf 11
- Internetzugang bei Router2 auf bridged gestellt
- in diesem Zusammenhang DHCP-Server auf 192.168.1.1, Subnetz auf 255.255.255.0 und Standardgateway auf 192.168.1.1

bisher klappt's nicht.


----------



## WilliamSpiderWeb (22. Februar 2010)

Hat keiner eine Idee, wie mein Problem gelöst werden kann?


----------



## Dr Dau (22. Februar 2010)

Hallo!

Keine Geduld?!

Thread Pushing ist hier nicht erwünscht.
Siehe Punkt 12 unserer Netiquette.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## WilliamSpiderWeb (28. Februar 2010)

Ja, sorry, Geduld hab ich momentan nicht so viel... aber egal...

Nun nochmal zu meinem Problem... Falls mir niemand speziell zu diesen Routern weiterhelfen kann...
Was genau müssten denn die beiden von mir beschriebenen Geräte leisten können?


----------



## tom_p (2. März 2010)

Hallo, ich habe ähnliches mit der Fritz!Box 7050 umgesetzt und bin dabei so vorgegangen:

Box1 hängt am DSL-Modem und hat eine hat die 192.168.xxx.1 Box2 ist der AccessPoint und hat die 192.168.xxx.2 An beiden ist die Verschlüsselung auf WPA2 aktiviert. Des weiteren gibt es in der Fritz!Box einen Punkt "Repeater" im Menü WLAN. Dort musst du der Fritz!Box, die als Repeater arbeiten soll, dies mitteilen. Unter dem Reiter Sicherheit stellst du die Verschlüsselung ein. 
Die Verbindung sollte dann klappen, auch wenn du die Verschlüsselung aktivierst und die SSID (beide Geräte müssen die gleiche SSID haben!) versteckst. Ich habe bei mir beides gemacht und zusätzlich noch den MAC-Adressfilter aktiviert. 
Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau, wie dein Fritz!Box Menü aussieht aber meines Wissens nach ist die Fritz!Box für solche Dinge prinzipiell ausgelegt und die Menüs unterscheiden sich im Großen und Ganzen nur unwesentlich voneinander.

Edit: Achso, im Repeater-Modus muss DHCP aktiviert sein! Nur die "Ansprech-IP" muss natürlich geändert werden. Außerdem musst du die angeschlossenen Geräte für dein Netz auch freigeben. Dazu sollte es einen Menüpunkt in deiner Fritz!Box geben.


----------



## WilliamSpiderWeb (15. März 2010)

Hallo Tom,

ich habe noch einmal versucht, die Einstellungen so vorzunehmen, wie Du's beschrieben hast. Allerdings habe ich nicht das Gefühl, dass die beiden Router zusammen arbeiten.
Wie kann ich denn prüfen, ob der Router, der als Repeater arbeiten soll, erfolgreich im Netzwerk eingebunden wurde. Also über's WLAN anpingen kann ich den nach Vollendung der Einstellungen nicht.


----------



## tom_p (17. März 2010)

Hmm, das ist merkwürdig. Welcher von beiden ist denn der Repeater? Versuch die Fritz!Box als diesen zu verwenden. Ich kenne jetzt das Menü von 
Netgear nicht aus dem Kopf. Bei der FB sieht man im WLAN-Monitor welche Geräte angemeldet sind. Hat sich der Netgear mit der FB verbunden, sollte
im Repeater der Eintrag Basisstation und der Basisstation der Eintrag Repeater zu lesen sein. Sind beide auf dem gleichen Kanal? Hast du in beiden Geräten
die MAC-Adresse des jeweils anderen eingetragen?
Es könnte sein, dass die beiden Geräte nicht miteinander kommunizieren wollen, kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen ... *grübelkopfkratz*

So sieht mein Menü in der FB des Repeaters aus ...


----------



## WilliamSpiderWeb (28. März 2010)

Hallo Tom,

Die Basisstation finde ich jetzt im WLAN-Monitor des Repeaters (FritzBox),
den Repeater allerdings nicht in der Basisstation (Netgear).

Der Kanal ist bei beiden Routern gleich eingestellt, genauso wie die SSID.
Die MAC-Adresse der Basisstation habe ich beim Repeater (FritzBox) eingetragen.
Beim Netgear (Basisstation) finde ich keine Möglichkeit die MAC-Adresse des Repeater einzutragen.

Beim Netgear habe ich bei "Router als DHCP-Server verwenden" als "erste IP-Adresse" 192.168.1.3 eingetragen.
Der Repeater hat allerdings die 192.168.1.2. Ich hoffe, das ist in Ordnung.

Muss ich dem Netgear irgendwo explizit sagen, dass er Basisstation ist?
Oder die Einstellung WDS suchen? die Hab ich im Handbuch des Netgears nicht gefunden.


----------



## tom_p (29. März 2010)

Na das sieht schon mal so schlecht nicht aus. Welche Verbindungsdaten zeigt dir denn der Monitor in der Fritz!Box? Sollte vor der Basisstation ein grüner Punkt sein und eine Verbindungsqualität angezeigt werden, dann sollte es schon funktionieren. Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob das in der Basisstation eingetragen sein muss. Normalerweise muss der Repeater ja nur die Signale von der Basis erhalten. Also am besten du probierst einfach mal ob du an der Fritz!Box Internet bekommst. Schließe dazu einfach an einen Netzwerkport einen Rechner an und rufe eine Internetseite auf. Bekommst du zu sehen was du aufgerufen hast, dann gehts. Per WLAN kannst du einfach in den Verbindungseigenschaften deiner WLAN-Verbindung nachschauen mit welcher IP dein Rechner verbunden ist. Sollte da die des Repeaters stehen, ist alles prima.
Was die IP-Adressen angeht, es ist nicht soo wichtig welche Adressen du da zuweist. Wichtig ist nur, dass beide im selben Adressraum liegen, also 192.168.1.xxx wobei das xxx variieren kann.


----------



## WilliamSpiderWeb (30. März 2010)

Hallo Tom,

in meiner Fritz.Box (Repeater) ist der Netgear-Router (Basisstation) folgendermaßen zu sehen (siehe Screenshot_1).
Beim Netgear habe ich übrigens 2 MAC-Adressen gefunden. Eine bei "Internet-Port" und eine bei "LAN-Port". Ich geh mal davon aus, dass es richtig war, die vom LAN-Port einzutragen.

Mein Notebook ist während der Einrichtphase per LAN mit der Fritz.Box und per WLAN mit dem Netgear verbunden. Schalte ich beim Notebook das WLAN ab und bin nur noch mit der Fritz.Box verbunden, kann ich leider keine Internetseite aufrufen.

Merkwürdig ist auch, auf der Startseite der Fritz.Box steht, dass eine Internetverbindung mitbenutzt wird (siehe Screenshot_2). Die Im Screenshot angegebene IP-Adresse ist allerdings die Fritz.Box-Eigene (192.168.1.2). Der Netgear hat eigentlich die 192.168.1.1

Um zu Testen, ob die Fritz.Box Netz hat, habe ich sie ihre Firmware updaten lassen. Und da bekomme ich bereits die Meldung "Suche nach Firmware-Updates fehlgeschlagen".

Sucht man nach WLAN-Netzwerken, findet man übrigens von jedem Router ein ausgestrahltes Netz (beide mit der selben SSID). Ich weiß ja nicht, ob das so richtig ist.


----------



## tom_p (30. März 2010)

Also ich habe eben nachgeschaut und bei mir steht auch das eine Internetverbindung im Netzwerk mitbenutzt wird. Eigentlich logisch da der Repeater je selbst keine Verbindung über ein Modem herstellt. Die Anzeige (Screenshot1) zeigt eigentlich an, das eine Verbindung zur Basis besteht. Mit 54Mbit/s sogar recht ordentlich.
Was mir eben einfällt, hast du im Repeater die IP der Basisstation angegeben? (siehe screenshot) Was die MAC-Adressen bei dem Netgear angeht, so bin ich nicht ganz sicher. Vermute aber mal das du da richtig liegst.
Habe gerade mal das Handbuch durchgeblättert. Online habe ich zwar nur das vom wgr614v6 gefunden, sollte aber ähnlich sein. MAC-Adresse wird doch in den Grundeinstellungen des Internetzuganges unter 'Keine Anmeldung erforderlich' angezeigt. Sollte normalerweise nur eine sein. 
Ansonsten versuche doch einfach mal die Geräte zu tauschen, d.h. der Netgear als Repeater und die FB als Basis. Du müsstest dann im Netgear die Internetverbindung ohne Anmeldung verwenden und da unter Internet-IP-Adresse, DNS-Server die FritzBox-Adresse angeben und bei MAC-Adresse des Routers 'Diese MAC-Adresse verwenden' angeben. In der FritzBox trägst du diese angegebene MAC-Adresse ein. Dann sollte es rein theoretisch und hoffentlich auch praktisch funktionieren


----------



## WilliamSpiderWeb (30. März 2010)

Hallo Tom,

genau das, was Du mit dem Screenshot zeigen willst, hab ich bereits eingestellt. Trotzdem ging's nicht.

Die FritzBox als Repeater hat eigentlich schon ihren Sinn. Dort sollen Drucker und ext. Festplatten per USB dran. Und die Basisstation muss leider ins Wohnzimmer. Also muss FritzBox als Repeater eingesetzt werden. Beim Netgear-Router habe ich auch nirgends die Einstellung "als Repeater nutzen" gefunden.


----------



## MasterJM (31. März 2010)

Hi,

dann funktioniert das ganze auch nicht. WDS ist eine ziemliche Krankheit.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wireless_Distribution_System

Gruss


----------



## tom_p (31. März 2010)

Also tut mir leid, aber nun bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende, wie man so schön sagt  Wahrscheinlich kann dein Netgear nicht mit der FritzBox. Einzige Möglichkeit die ich jetzt noch sehe, du holst dir irgendwo eine preiswerte FritzBox die WDS unterstützt und entfernst den Netgear aus deinem Netz. Mit zwei FritzBoxen ist das was du möchtest in der Regel kein Problem.


----------



## WilliamSpiderWeb (1. April 2010)

Trotzdem danke für Deine Bemühungen, Tom.

@MasterJM
Wenn WDS eine Krankheit ist, was denkst Du, wäre die passende Alternative?


----------



## WilliamSpiderWeb (1. April 2010)

Ich hab noch eine Idee, warum das nicht funktionieren könnte.
Das es überhaupt einen Unterschied macht, war mir nicht bewusst, aber ich beziehe meinen Internetanschluss bei UnityMedia. Demzufolge sitzt da ein Kabelmodem vor.

Wenn ich die FritzBox direkt an das Kabelmodem schließe (und nicht über den Netgear Router) bekomme ich nämlich auch kein Internet. Muss an der Stelle vielleicht etwas getan werden?


----------



## MasterJM (2. April 2010)

WilliamSpiderWeb hat gesagt.:


> Trotzdem danke für Deine Bemühungen, Tom.
> 
> @MasterJM
> Wenn WDS eine Krankheit ist, was denkst Du, wäre die passende Alternative?



Ein Kabel oder auch dlan / Powerlan.

Gruss


----------



## WilliamSpiderWeb (5. April 2010)

Mit meinen jetzigen Geräten funktioniert es nicht so, wie gewollt.
1. Der Netgear scheint kein WDS zu unterstützen
2. Meine Fritzbox kann kein Internet über ein Kabelmodem empfangen.

Habe mir nun eine Fritzbox 7170 bestellt, die den Netgear ersetzen soll.
Damit sollte es dann gehen. Melde mich wieder, sobald ich das Gerät habe, damit dieser Thread positiv abgeschlossen werden kann.

Über dLan könnte ich später probieren.
LAN von Router zu Router steht ausser Frage, da das Kabel nicht versteckt werden könnte.

Bis später...


----------



## WilliamSpiderWeb (11. April 2010)

Hallo,

also mit der FritzBox 7170 als Basisstation (192.168.1.1) und der FritzBox 3170 als Repeater (192.168.1.2) scheint die WLAN-Erweiterung mittels WDS nun zu funktionieren.


Nun kommt allerdings der zweite Part meines Vorhabens.
Ich möchte an der FritzBox 3170 USB-Festplatten als Netzwerkplatten und einen USB-Drucker als Netzwerkdrucker einrichten, um dann vom gesamten Netzwerk drauf zu zugreifen.

Mein bisheriges Vorgehen:
- auf der FritzBox unter "Einstellungen" --> "Erweiterte Einstellungen" --> "USB-Geräte" --> "USB-Speicher" habe ich die Einstellung "USB-Netzwerkspeicher aktivieren" aktiviert.
- in meinem Notebook habe ich einmal "\\192.168.1.1" und einmal "\\192.168.1.2" eingetragen.
- Im Falle der Basisstation wurden angeschlossene USB-Speicher und Drucker angezeigt
- Im Falle des Repeaters kommt die Meldung "Auf \\192.168.1.2 konnte nicht zugegriffen werden"
- ABER ich kann den Repeater sowohl anpingen als auch auf sein Webinterface (http://192.168.1.2) zugreifen.

Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen.
(auch wenn das schon etwas weiterführt als das Ursprungsthema)

Gruß,
WSW


----------

